# Stack Wants to Stay



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Link



> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> 
> GRAPEVINE – Jerry Stackhouse spent Tuesday afternoon chatting with 350 kids at a Mavericks' hoop clinic at Grapevine High School and he enjoyed every moment – even when he had to sign water bottles for every camper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good, as long as he can be re-signed to a reasonable deal, I think he's actually good to keep around. I didn't like him all that much before the playoffs, but he proved me wrong.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Good, as long as he can be re-signed to a reasonable deal, I think he's actually good to keep around. I didn't like him all that much before the playoffs, but he proved me wrong.


I have to agree with you here. From the sound of it, he wants to finish off his career here, and that's always a positive sign. The only thing I dislike is the fact that he can be on and off. I just wish he can consistently churn out 15 points/game, instead of 21 points in one and 9 points the next. Mavs need consistency.

Hasn't he the runner-up to sixth man of the year?

Still, if he cannot be re-signed at a reasonable price, it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

If the contract stipulates no more than 15 jumphots a game then Im all good. Get to the hole stack get to the HOLE :F


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I honestly don't understand why Mav fans hate Stackhouse so much, in the Finals he seemed to be one of the few Dallas players that showed he had a pair.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

...mods?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pay Ton said:


> I honestly don't understand why Mav fans hate Stackhouse so much, in the Finals he seemed to be one of the few Dallas players that showed he had a pair.


Stack has often shot us out of games, our problem is with his inconsistency. He may have one great game, but the next three he will be shooting up stupid shots instead of driving. He often refuses to go the extra pass, something which has really helped Dallas make up for the lack of a true point guard.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like Stack, he brings toughness to the Mavs

STAY STACK STAY!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It would be nice if these young guys could learn some of that toughness, not to mention pick up some of his game, while he's still around. If that happens, he may become more expendable.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Good. I love Stack. Everyone here gives him a hard time but you don't finish 3rd place in Sixth Man voting without being somewhat decent. I liked him during the season (everyone makes stupid mistakes...he just...makes more than normal people), and I liked him more during the playoffs. I hope he stays here. This is the first team on which...well, the fans don't flat out hate him (at least...not as much).


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> I honestly don't understand why Mav fans hate Stackhouse so much, in the Finals he seemed to be one of the few Dallas players that showed he had a pair.


because for every good thing he did in the season he did something equally stupid


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Seed said:


> because for every good thing he did in the season he did something equally stupid


 Not really, the only problem I see him having is him taking to many jumpers. I think Avery will talk to him about that though


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I want him back just becasue he knocked Shaq on his a$$.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> ...mods?


Yes?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I want him back just becasue he knocked Shaq on his a$$.


 LOL if someone gets the gif of that, I'll put it as my avatar


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WKwAhkTu5K4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WKwAhkTu5K4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahhhh... brought back fond memories....

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Thing of beauty.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yep, if someone can make that a .gif


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Here you go...


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

You're good at making gifs Ed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> You're good at making gifs Ed.


Thanks... but not by choice. LOL

Work related hazards.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

workaholic?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hey thanks!

Yeah gonna put it up


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Tersk said:


> Stack has often shot us out of games, our problem is with his inconsistency. He may have one great game, but the next three he will be shooting up stupid shots instead of driving. He often refuses to go the extra pass, something which has really helped Dallas make up for the lack of a true point guard.


That can be said about a lot of players can it not? In fact, just look at your opposition in the Finals. Doesn't Antoine Walker have the same type of "label"? In fact, Walker has a way more notorious reputation for shooting his team out of games, than I think Stack does.

Gilbert Arenas, the star guard for the Wizards, also shoots his team out of games every once and a while. I doubt they're looking to trade him.

Quite honestly, If you guys dump Stack, I don't see how you replace his role on the bench next year.

Stack is a vital part to your ballclub and a significant reason as to why you guys made it to the Finals next year, in my opinion.

If you guys lose him, I think you'll need some major compensation from other players next year.



VeN said:


> ...mods?


Did I say something wrong? Offensive? Was I baiting?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Did I say something wrong? Offensive? Was I baiting?


Nope, you talked about basketball.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> ..in the Finals he seemed to be one of the few Dallas players that showed he had a pair.



:clap: nope dont understand how that could possibly be taken the wrong way


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> :clap: nope dont understand how that could possibly be taken the wrong way


VeN has a point,


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay

Bottom line

Stack is staying, unless we can get a younger more explosive player for him


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

VeN said:


> :clap: nope dont understand how that could possibly be taken the wrong way


Please. Give me a break. You're being extremely sensitive. 

At some point you're going to have to come to the realization that your team had mental breakdowns and wasn't as aggressive as they should have been in the finals, minus a few players. What other reason do you think they lost? They are certainly more talented than the Heat squad, so it was just a matter of lack of agression and bad decision making in the crunch.

Frankly, I could care less if you were offended by my post in any way. I know the BBB.net guidelines and I know I didn't say anything wrong.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pay Ton said:


> Please. Give me a break. You're being extremely sensitive.
> 
> At some point you're going to have to come to the realization that your team had mental breakdowns and wasn't as aggressive as they should have been in the finals, minus a few players. What other reason do you think they lost? They are certainly more talented than the Heat squad, so it was just a matter of lack of agression and bad decision making in the crunch.
> 
> Frankly, I could care less if you were offended by my post in any way. I know the BBB.net guidelines and I know I didn't say anything wrong.


 Repped


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The man speaks the truth...you want to tell me Devin took it to the hole? Sure, he had no problem getting there, but he didn't miss layups just because he can't make them. He missed them because he was scared. JHo's a natural slasher? He became so overconfident in his three this post-season it was embarrassing. JET went cold in Game 6, but that didn't mean he was going to stop taking jumpers. Nope. Take a million jumpers, at least a couple are going to fall. Quisy and Stack are the only ones that showed they have a sack in The Finals and that's that.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

In the last game?

Dirk stepped up remember 29 and 15 though if he did that all series we would have won


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> In the last game?
> 
> Dirk stepped up remember 29 and 15 though if he did that all series we would have won


Yup Dirk sucked.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

For 3 games he did good, the other he just played like ****


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Dirk got outplayed, and out hustled by Haslem in every statistical category.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No it wasnt that, it was just Dirk choked.. He did get outplayed but not in stats just in hustle


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess Haslem had something to do with it. But I don't know. I specifically remember one time Haslem tripped or something and Dirk had an absolutely wide open jump shot. And he missed. I think it was fatigue more than anything - he's never played basketball from October to June without a break, and especially after an imaginably tiring series against the run-and-gun Suns.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

The Dynasty said:


> No it wasnt that, it was just Dirk choked.. He did get outplayed but not in stats just in hustle



sighs. obviously we aren't seeing the same game

I'll explain


Dirk is the mavs best shooter and offensive weapon. In games 1 and 2, the heat doubled dirk and left terry and co open. Terry made his shots in game 1. game 2 dirk fought for tough baskets with terry stack and howard making some too.

IN games 3 through 6, t he heat played a zone. They left shaq/zo dead smack under the basket.

They were basically in a 2-3 zone with haslem "shading dirk" the entire way. so It was more like a 2-2 1 guy stay on dirk zone.

Since the mavs don't have ANY OUTSIDE SHOOTERS who many teams respect enough to not leave open? it caused probs not only for dirk but for the mavs slashers too. the lane was so cluttered that it lead to turnovers and bad shots. This also led to dirk not driving to the hole as much because they weren't gettign the calls and the lane was just a disaster area. 

then the slashers got frustrated and started taking bad outside shots.

unless the mavs get some outside shooting to stretch defenses? more teams are gonna do this to us instead of trying to match up with the mavs 1 on 1 because our team is just too fast to do that.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Please. Give me a break. You're being extremely sensitive.


ok next time someone calls wade a ref pet or the nbas newest poster boy, or says anything remotely negative about the Heat I dont wanna see "pay ton" responding because after all, that would be extremely sensitive of you... right?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> Repped


big surprise there


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> In the last game?
> 
> Dirk stepped up remember 29 and 15 though if he did that all series we would have won


He stepped up a little...but 0-4 in the fourth.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

SMDre said:


> He stepped up a little...but 0-4 in the fourth.


 Your right, Dirk better get things going this summer or we'd be done


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> Your right, Dirk better get things going this summer or we'd be done


Well I hope that the Mavs will have more options next year so Dirk won't see so many double and triple teams.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mo Ager will be great for us man, he's the real second option we need, I saw some of his games last night boy can he play

The only thing I think he needs to work on is awareness thats all about it


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Dynasty said:


> I saw some of his games last night boy can he play


Where may I ask?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

VeN said:


> ok next time someone calls wade a ref pet or the nbas newest poster boy, or says anything remotely negative about the Heat I dont wanna see "pay ton" responding because after all, that would be extremely sensitive of you... right?


Umm...

Check the location VeN.

<----------

I'm not a Heat fan. Just a Gary Payton fan. Is that a crime?

I'm a Bulls fan, buddy.

In fact, outside of Payton and a few others, I hate the Heat.

Ask any Heat fan. I probably hate Shaq more than anybody else on BBB.net.

Try again.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

All im saying is that imagine the mavs bench without a stack, that's like removing a heart from a human body. Another thing, the maverick's offense would decrease pretty bad.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not a big Stackhouse fan. Ager is a potential more efficient version of Stackhouse. I think Ager is capable of being a great 6th man for Dallas if Avery allows him to be or he could even start.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I'm not a big Stackhouse fan. Ager is a potential more efficient version of Stackhouse. I think Ager is capable of being a great 6th man for Dallas if Avery allows him to be or he could even start.


Not to underrate Ager's game or anything, but its his rookie year, I doubt him doing anything SPECIAL.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Bumping is ftw.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I'm not a big Stackhouse fan. Ager is a potential more efficient version of Stackhouse. I think Ager is capable of being a great 6th man for Dallas if Avery allows him to be or he could even start.


??? Ager over Stackhouse? A rookie over Stackhouse :biggrin: , "Ager is a potential more efficient version of Stackhouse." Stack is getting old but he use to average 20+ pionts a game in his prime and there is no way AJ is going to let a rookie be the 6th man. Sorry but i don't want to see a rookie play over 25 minutes. We need Stackhouse's leadership and toughness on the floor, he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/15158055.htm

lol Ager himself sure seems to think he can start over Stack.

I like the confidence, but let's not get delusional...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/15158055.htm
> 
> lol Ager himself sure seems to think he can start over Stack.
> 
> I like the confidence, but let's not get delusional...


True but i really like his attitude, i wished Dirk had an attitude like that.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, in my mind, confidence comes before talent, because you have to be confident you can do that job, which Ager seems hes very confident about the whole situation. So, what Im saying is I believe that Dirk had that attitude before, but hes lost it do to his previous games where hes not been playing well. I dont think that Agers going to get more playing time then Stack though. Stack could be starting on some other teams, and I dont think Agers going to start more then 5 games this season. He may start some games due to injuries of other players, but not many at all.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jet said:


> Well, in my mind, confidence comes before talent, because you have to be confident you can do that job, which Ager seems hes very confident about the whole situation. So, what Im saying is I believe that Dirk had that attitude before, but hes lost it do to his previous games where hes not been playing well.


I'd like to hope Dirk, as a franchise player, isn't that fragile to where he loses confidence after a few bad games. I haven't read this whole thread, so I don't exactly know what attitude is being talked about, but whatever. 




> I dont think that Agers going to get more playing time then Stack though. Stack could be starting on some other teams, and I dont think Agers going to start more then 5 games this season. He may start some games due to injuries of other players, but not many at all.


No, he's not gonna start, and with Buckner and Johnson here now, he might not play that much.

It's understandable because it's the offseason, with not much to talk about, but the way people are overestimating and overrating Ager right now is unsettling.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

t1no said:


> ??? Ager over Stackhouse? A rookie over Stackhouse :biggrin: , "Ager is a potential more efficient version of Stackhouse." Stack is getting old but he use to average 20+ pionts a game in his prime and there is no way AJ is going to let a rookie be the 6th man. Sorry but i don't want to see a rookie play over 25 minutes. We need Stackhouse's leadership and toughness on the floor, he isn't going anywhere.


Indeed, No rookie can be the next Lebron or whatever, you have to give Ager sometime.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Indeed, No rookie can be the next Lebron or whatever, you have to give Ager sometime.


We are not rebiulding but looking to win the championship so we can't let a rookie play over Stackhouse.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah I guess Stackhouse will play over Ager but I think it's just a matter of time before Ager proves to be the better player. I don't know if Avery will realize it though. He tends to favor the veterans because they make less mistakes.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> Yeah I guess Stackhouse will play over Ager but I think it's just a matter of time before Ager proves to be the better player. I don't know if Avery will realize it though. He tends to favor the veterans because they make less mistakes.


Ager is still a rookie and hasn't proved anything so don't say he is going to be better than Stackhouse. If Ager steps up then i am sure Avery will give him playing time.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

A rash of injuries is the only way Ager would be our 6th man, imo.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, unless he's a ROTY caliber player, don't expect that much. If anything, he'll be hanging out in the D-League.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> If anything, he'll be hanging out in the D-League.


Wow, I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Wow, I wouldn't go that far.


 That might not be the worst thing for him. He's not playing here, might as well get a little burn somewhere. Higher picks then him have beein in the D-League, and they haven't been on title contenders.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> That might not be the worst thing for him. He's not playing here, might as well get a little burn somewhere. Higher picks then him have beein in the D-League, and they haven't been on title contenders.


True. Could be that the fan's appraisal has been better than Avery's.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Expect Ager to play in the pre-season. His performance there'll determine what his future has in store for him.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Stack is an extremely important piece to the team ..like it or not!!! there is no way Ager will get more mins than Stack, i picture stack stayin in his 6th man role and continue to play basically starters mins. He's still the best SG on the team...


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

NastyN44 said:


> Stack is an extremely important piece to the team ..like it or not!!! there is no way Ager will get more mins than Stack, i picture stack stayin in his 6th man role and continue to play basically starters mins. He's still the best SG on the team...


I disagree here. I think Terry is the best shooting guard and Buckner is very important for defensive purposes. Ager has that shoot first attitude as well but I guess Avery will always pick the proven player.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I guess Avery will always pick the proven player.


Don't think mega-salary doesn't have a little to do with it as well. :none:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I disagree here. I think Terry is the best shooting guard and Buckner is very important for defensive purposes. Ager has that shoot first attitude as well but I guess Avery will always pick the proven player.


This argument is a toss up for me.

The reason being a shooting guard's primary purpse is to shoot... outside AND inside. Terry does a good job driving to the hoop, whereas Stack can't finish at them rim. (I'll always remember Stack in the playoffs and those ugly dunks that bounced from the back of the rim.) In this sense, Stack is more shooting-oriented, making him the better SG.

On the other hand, Terry has the edge in shooting-accuracy, especially with those nice pull-up jumpers (long AND short)...

I personally would like to see Terry start at SG, and Devin at starting PG. Stack should continue to provide his "instant offense" off the bench.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I disagree here. I think Terry is the best shooting guard and Buckner is very important for defensive purposes. Ager has that shoot first attitude as well but I guess Avery will always pick the proven player.



But hold on a sec........Buckner hasnt played a minute for the mavs yet and Ager hasnt played in the NBA yet so how can you say what their "purposes" are for this team???.... i mean Stackhouse use to be a superstar!! Like you said he's more proven.... but..also, ill be surprised if terry isnt the starting PG this season soooooo Stack is STILL the best SG we got... IMO even if you consider Terry a SG!!


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

NastyN44 said:


> But hold on a sec........Buckner hasnt played a minute for the mavs yet and Ager hasnt played in the NBA yet so how can you say what their "purposes" are for this team???.... i mean Stackhouse use to be a superstar!! Like you said he's more proven.... but..also, ill be surprised if terry isnt the starting PG this season soooooo Stack is STILL the best SG we got... IMO even if you consider Terry a SG!!


If we are going by talent wise Stackhouse is the best shooting guard on the team. If we are going by chemistry wise than Stackhouse doesn't fit in as well as Terry and maybe even Buckner. I think the best thing for this team is to have a spot up shooter at shooting guard and defender. A Bruce Bowen type player. Terry is a great spot up shooter but doesn't play defense. Buckner plays defense and is a decent spot up shooter. Buckner fits the closest to this type of player so I think he is the best shooting guard for the starting lineup. Once the bench comes in than Stackhouse is needed more to score considering the players around him. Ager could eventually be that type of player as well. I've watched some of Ager's summer league games so I know he has a scorers mentality.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> If we are going by talent wise Stackhouse is the best shooting guard on the team. If we are going by chemistry wise than Stackhouse doesn't fit in as well as Terry and maybe even Buckner. I think the best thing for this team is to have a spot up shooter at shooting guard and defender. A Bruce Bowen type player. Terry is a great spot up shooter but doesn't play defense. Buckner plays defense and is a decent spot up shooter. Buckner fits the closest to this type of player so I think he is the best shooting guard for the starting lineup. Once the bench comes in than Stackhouse is needed more to score considering the players around him. Ager could eventually be that type of player as well. I've watched some of Ager's summer league games so I know he has a scorers mentality.


I completley agree that we need another spot up shooter. But to say that Stackhouse doesnt fit in chemistry wise is just insane! How come all the players and coaches, from what we know, love him??? then to say that "maybe even Buckner" fits in better when he hasnt played a single minute for us yet fits in better chemistry wise????? You seem to be forgetting Stack carrying this team through the finals.... NOT BUCKNER!!! There is NO chemistry with the Mavs and Buckner! Also if Terry isnt a good defender than he must be considered just instant offense...? RIGHT? My point is, dont sit here and act like we would be here with out Stacks major contributions to the team! I dont understand how your even trying to compare him or argue him against some scrub er rookie?? By the way ive watch Ager too ... Thas why I pay money for leauge pass...he's lookin good so far. And yes we need some role plsying spot up shooters! DAMNIT


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Who did you have in mind? There arent to many good spot up shooters that are FA's and I dont want to mess with the team. It looks good to me


----------

